# Invite pictures



## Eltis (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, that is genius! Great job.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Really nice job! Hope they all listen to you and dont use map quest so they show up on time haha


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That is a great set up for the scavenger hunt! The spider in the box and the webbing is briliant! Good idea for for invite!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

VERY nice!!!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

awesome!! I love it


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Really cool idea! I love the spiderweb.


----------



## Claire_85 (Aug 30, 2009)

They r great. Love the idea of the spider and the web. Well Done


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for posting the time and location. Everyone from Halloween Forum wil be ther on time!  

(you may want to blur out the address on the photo)
Eric


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

thereidss said:


> I finally got them finished!!!
> 
> Not much to look at from the outside.
> 
> ...


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

they might feed me and give me free drinks??? 

so Richburg is where exactly!? 

very cool invitations, nice work


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

That is hilarious! So creative. I may steal that idea for a future Halloween


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That is a fabulous idea!!! The spider is a great touch.....


----------



## wdangelica (Sep 12, 2009)

hey i love this idea it the best one i have seem on the site thanks form sharing it with us


----------



## Apocalyptic Hamster (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, nice job-- that's a lot of effort for an invitation. Also, Martins Grave Rd. is a fantastically Halloweenish street name.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Yep, very cool. The hastily written note gives a sense of urgency and of authenticity. Great job!


----------



## witch_princess (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow, I love the invite! It is such a creative way to get people to go. Im thinking of borrowing the idea. I know some people that would freak out when they see the spider. lol. Nice work.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow, love that invitation....nice job.


----------



## thereidss (Jul 26, 2008)

I upgraded the outside of the invite. I wanted people to have to put a little effort into opening it. Inside the invite you also have to pull out the invite thru the webs. I only wish hot glue came in a flat finish instead of glossy.


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

*Great job*

Love the invite. Even love the touch of blood on the string. Nice work!


----------

